# Egg Shells - How much is too much?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've never given my guys the shell, I know a lot of people do. 
I'm interested to hear what others say.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I remember Laura (Pointgold ) would give her goldens boiled eggs with shells on them once a week to keep their teeth clean.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've always given my guys boiled eggs weekly too, but have always taken the shell off, maybe I shouldn't. I've been reading a few articles online that talks about the benefit of the shell along with the egg itself.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I've always given my guys boiled eggs weekly too, but have always taken the shell off, maybe I shouldn't. I've been reading a few articles online that talks about the benefit of the shell along with the egg itself.


When I give them a egg with shell, often times I need to crack the shell a little so they can smell that there is an egg in there.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

One of the articles I read, said to break the shell up into small pieces and put it on their food. Another one I read said to put the shells in a blender, blend the shell into a fine powder and sprinkle over the food.


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

I was thinking for improved absorption crushing the shells would be a benefit. Much more surface area of the shell material exposed to the stomach acids.....

My pups have never had egg shells....it has not occurred to me to try it out. Always looking to improve the diet for my guys so guess I need to get on Google now.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Very interesting......I will be watching!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Years ago when I was showing my shelties I used to feed a home made supplement that a vet came up with. Can't think of the name of the book. He used it as a supplement for raw diets and it contained egg shells crushed and added to the powder. He had a lot of information on what was good about it. I did only use organic egg shells as some egg shells used to get sprayed with cleaners or some such thing. Need to find the book otherwise I would just wash the outside of the eggs if commercial raised. I do know on that powder I had awesome coats


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I asked my vet about this once and she said not a good idea because if not chewed the shells could be sharp??????


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max gets a whole raw egg every few months. He loves it, and will actually carry it around without breaking it for several minutes before eating it. He paws it till it cracks, licks out the egg and then crunches the shell. He's never had any ill effects from it. 

I give him a raw egg every day in his dinner.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't think egg shells have much in the teeth cleaning scenario.

Eggs are natures perfect food when fed whole. I used to just give a cooked egg a gentle smoosh on the counter and plop it in the food bowls a few times a week. 

None of my dogs chewed it 32 times before swallowing


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm lucky they chew even once with some good stuff, lol. 

Definitely going to work some eggs in there diet after reading this thread. What are some other food supplements that are good for them? I usually give them a little bit of what I eat but I wouldn't mind cooking a meal or two exclusively for them. My Girl is getting a bit cubby


----------



## Malmberg (Dec 29, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> One of the articles I read, said to break the shell up into small pieces and put it on their food. Another one I read said to put the shells in a blender, blend the shell into a fine powder and sprinkle over the food.


We grind up dried egg shells in blender to a fine dust and sprinkle over our pregnant mommas food and after whelping so the puppies get enough calcium for strong bones in their mamas milk.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Malmberg said:


> We grind up dried egg shells in blender to a fine dust and sprinkle over our pregnant mommas food and after whelping so the puppies get enough calcium for strong bones in their mamas milk.


I've never given egg shells, I also don't give raw eggs. 
I've always cooked them.


----------

